# Help me choose..Masamoto KS or Konosuke HD?



## shankster (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok..I'm looking for a new Gyuto and have narrowed the choices to 
Masamoto KS Wa 240mm-Salty gave it a glowing review(KS vs Honyaki)
Konosule HD Wa 240-many glowing reviews on this and other knife forums.

Pros for me-Masamoto-Salty really likes it and I trust his opinion very much-within my budget=$250.-$350 all in(taxes,duty.shipping)

Kono HD-Tons of great reviews,I can pick it up from a local merchant(big + for me),within my budget(taxes,no duty,no shipping no worries)

Right now I'm using a Moritaka 240mm AS #2 blue,good knife but now it's time to upgrade(new steel,different profile)

I work in a high volume production kitchen(catering) so 240mm is the perfect size for me.

Thanks in advance

Peter.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think you could really go wrong here. Masamotos run flatter in profile and are more pointed. The HD is less reactive and the fit and finish really cannot be improved upon significantly. I might go with a Masamoto (esp since I don't have one yet.).


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't have a Kono but I have the stainless Mizuno which I suspect is similar. (or the same) The Miz is fairly flexible where the Masamoto is not despite it's profile and thinness. If someone with the Kono could chime in on flexibility?


----------



## TamanegiKin (Oct 17, 2011)

I really like the profile on my KS but I think the HD might get my nod in terms of more versatile shape.
It's hard for me to vote against SS lately, especially for work. The HD sharpens up Damn easy too.
My KS runs 250 while the Konosuke is about 233 edge length. 
I really think It's a tough call but at least you know whichever you choose you're getting an awesome knife.


----------



## 99Limited (Oct 17, 2011)

If your local merchant is a little guy like JKI, I'd buy from them just to support a local business.


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 17, 2011)

I spent a few months trying to decide between the two, and ultimately picked the KS based on its flatter profile, its steel, and the fact that most reviews I'd read said it was a little bit thicker than the HD. 

As others have said though, I don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## tk59 (Oct 17, 2011)

I believe the KonHD is thinner at butt end and similar in thickness at the tip. Because the Masamotos are pointier, they tend to be a little more flexible right by the tip but less flexible overall. Nevertheless, I think the "lasers" in general are stiff enough for any purpose in the kitchen. I'm comparing to the 270 HD, fyi. It's just over 260 mm on the edge.


----------



## shankster (Oct 17, 2011)

"If your local merchant is a little guy like JKI, I'd buy from them just to support a local business." 
They are a "little guy"(Tosho Knife Arts) so that just might be the deciding factor for me.I always try to support local merchants when I can and I'm a little leery about cross border shipping(tariffs,delays etc).
I just noticed another local merchant(and friend of mine) carries the Masamoto VG series,so I might ask if he can order me in the KS with his next shipment,with a nice discount of course. 

Who knows..maybe I'll get both.
Thanks again for the excellent advice.

Cheers
PK


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd just get it from wherever is handiest. I have the Masamoto and am gonna buy a Konosuke so you can't go wrong with either


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 17, 2011)

shankster said:


> Who knows..maybe I'll get both.



I think you just solved your problem :lol2:


----------



## Cadillac J (Oct 17, 2011)

I love Konosuke to death, but the KS profile and blade shape is the sexiest ever.

For me, it would be more of a carbon vs stainless decision I think, as both are going to rock your world regardless.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Oct 17, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> I don't have a Kono but I have the stainless Mizuno which I suspect is similar. (or the same) The Miz is fairly flexible where the Masamoto is not despite it's profile and thinness. If someone with the Kono could chime in on flexibility?



the mizuno and HD are not very similar in profile. the mizuno seems to have a flatter profile at heel while the HD is not as flat at the heel but stays flatter through the entire length (if that makes sense ). this is on the 270mm though. i dont find the HD to be very flexable but it does feel a bit like it because of the thinness.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd say another thing to consider is, do you want a laser, or a more workhorse type of gyuto. The konosuke I used for months was an absolute gem. I love the thing! Having only ever handled a Masamoto KS, and never using one, I'd venture an educated guess that the Masamoto would be more durable, and I don't foresee any loss in cutting performance. With that being said, the Kono is spectacular, and the price is much more appealing.


----------



## shankster (Oct 17, 2011)

"I'd say another thing to consider is, do you want a laser, or a more workhorse type of gyuto"

Good question. Is the Masamoto a bit "beefier" than the HD?
As far as price goes(up here in Canada) the Kono will run me between $250-$290 +tax(depending on the handle I choose)
The KS is $310 + shipping and duty, so....

"For me, it would be more of a carbon vs stainless decision I think"
Also a good point. Although I'm very diligent about wiping and drying my knives after use,I wouldn't mind something that I don't have to keep my eye on every second.


----------



## aser (Oct 17, 2011)

Another option is a Konosuke Fujiyama White #2 gyuto, a very nice knife.

Masamoto ks is a great knife, although it's annoying it doesn't come w/ an octagonal handle.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't have either (I have a Sakai Yusuke gyuto that is similar to the Kono), but the Konosukes never interested me in the slightest. I would go with the Masamoto. 

And a handle you aren't happy with is just an excuse to have a new handle made for it! Another "pro" in my book.


----------



## WiscoNole (Oct 18, 2011)

I've tried a fair amount of gyutos and when I got my KS I knew I had found the one. The blade shape is amazing, with a thinner, pointier tip that's sujihiki-esque, which is perfect for precise work. Its shorter blade height makes it great for slicing as well. It's not a laser, but it's thin enough. My 240 is actually 251, which is also perfect for me, since I feel like 230 blade length (like most wa-gyutos) is just not optimal.


----------



## shankster (Oct 18, 2011)

Well.I guess the only way to know if a Kono is right for me is to go down to Tosho and check em out in person.I've heard a few people complain that the 240mm seemed a bit smallish and the regret not getting the 270.
We shall see...


----------



## jgraeff (Oct 18, 2011)

I love the size of the Konosuke actually i think it works quite well. I wanted to KS but i didn't have the extra cash at the time. Plus i haven't had very many carbon knives so i figured a semi-stainless is the way to start off. 

I also love how easy to sharpen the HD is, i misonos and a mizuno and the HD is much easier to sharpen, i normally can just touch it up within a few minutes rather than a 20-30 minutes. 

I think you should check them out in person overall, although i think if i had the extra cash i would have went with the KS since it was my main knife. The HD is not delicate at all and i have not had one thing i don't like about the knife. 

Good luck


----------



## shankster (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks jgraeff! You guys are the best! Such great advice.

Much gratitude
PK


----------



## NO ChoP! (Oct 18, 2011)

IMHO Konosuke fit and finish is always top notch/ flawless (and for less money). Masamoto F&F (especially handles) is often less desirable. I don't own a KS, but I do own a Masamoto western carbon, and the handle is a POS! Yes, you can rehandle, but that's not for everybody. 

A knife is a tool to me. Would I put twenty-two's on a work truck? Nope! LOL

Also, the Konosuke is no fragile knife; Thin it may be, but I'd love to see a posted pick of an HD with any form of a chip.....


----------



## shankster (Oct 18, 2011)

"Yes, you can rehandle, but that's not for everybody. 

A knife is a tool to me. Would I put twenty-two's on a work truck? Nope! LOL"

Agree.I'm not into re-handles,no offence to the fine handle makers,just not my thing.
Any KS owners want to chime in on F&F?


----------



## stevenStefano (Oct 18, 2011)

The fit and finish on my KS is perfect. Spine and choil rounded, great OOTB edge, no complaints whatsoever


----------



## aser (Oct 18, 2011)

The 240 HD does run a tad short, especially if you're used to western handle 240's. Best fit & finish in its class imo, great water treated handles.

I would buy a KS if it had an octagon handle, in a sec. I'm not into the super blinged out handles, most I would go is just octagon in ebony. No inlay, no endcaps, no spacers. I just really despise d-shaped handles.


----------



## shankster (Oct 18, 2011)

I've gotten used to D-shaped handles(Moritaka) so that's not a problem.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 18, 2011)

I've tried to me neutral on the subject but it's becoming difficult.

Buy the KS. If you don't like it I'll buy it from you minus shipping.


----------



## shankster (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorry..not trying to drag this discussion on forever.Guess I'm just overwhelmed by all the good information coming in(tough choice no?).I'll make up my mind in the next few days.

Thanks to all for the great advice.


----------



## shankster (Oct 19, 2011)

Update.. I've ordered an Kono HD 240 w/ rosewood handle (d-shaped).Went down to Tosho Knife Arts here in Toronto,and I have to say that we're so lucky to have not 1 but 2 great purveyors of fine Japanese steel right here in our fine city!(the other being "Knife").
The deciding factors for me were price(almost $100. less than the KS),the fact that it's semi-stainless and I bought from a local merchant.Having said that,I found out that I can order the KS through a friends place of employment so the option is there for me as well.(next year for sure )

thanks all for your opinions and advice!

Much appreciated
Peter


----------



## shankster (Oct 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention that I had a chance to handle one of those crazy expensive Rockstead tactical knives..Holy freakin shnirtz,that is one serious piece of steel!


----------



## shankster (Oct 22, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> I've tried to me neutral on the subject but it's becoming difficult.
> 
> Buy the KS. If you don't like it I'll buy it from you minus shipping.



What the heck are you going to do with 2 KS's


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 22, 2011)

stevenStefano said:


> The fit and finish on my KS is perfect. Spine and choil rounded, great OOTB edge, no complaints whatsoever


 Really? The three I've handled all came with a slightly eased (not rounded) spines, no rounding or easing on the choil, and all of them had wheel scuffs on the blade face from sloppy factory sharpening. A far cry from the worst F&F I've seen, but still a bit lower quality than you'd expect for a knife at that price point.


----------



## geezr (Oct 22, 2011)

shankster said:


> What the heck are you going to do with 2 KS's


1 for each hand? 

Read through this thread and checked my "240mm" KS Masamoto that I got from Koki awhile ago - this is my go-to knife when there is lots to cut, which does not happen frequently. 
The spine and the choil are at least eased, spine could be considered "rounded" - about equal to the Konosuke HD from Jon. The blade finish is nicer on the HD but I used and sharpened the KS before I bought the HD.


----------



## Salty dog (Oct 22, 2011)

shankster said:


> What the heck are you going to do with 2 KS's



When one gets dull, switch.


----------



## shankster (Oct 22, 2011)

Lol..must be nice!


----------

